# General > Biodiversity >  ticks

## jean

my dogs have had ticks last week and this week. Dont they hibernate or something? it seems awful early. Im in sutherland and its had a hard frost this winter some of my perennials are dead. things which have survived last winter. I thought that might kill off the ticks.

----------


## cuddlepop

Same over here Jean.

We've taken a few of our collie and our friends Jack Russel's had a few unwelcome visitors. :Frown:

----------


## chaz

My two labs also had ticks this year  :Frown:

----------


## pat

I have not had any on my two this year  - got one 2 years ago and found it dropped off with tea tree oil, best stuff I ever used, dropped off in seconds and was complete.  Horrid things.

----------


## cuddlepop

> I have not had any on my two this year - got one 2 years ago and found it dropped off with tea tree oil, best stuff I ever used, dropped off in seconds and was complete. Horrid things.


 I saw a tick removing tool for sale in the pet shop and was going to buy that.
Tea tree oil sounds just as effective.

----------


## chaz

nail varnish works too,used clear as didnt want spotty labs ::

----------


## jean

well Im ticked off ,  ::  ::  as there are zillions here and we are a lymes hotspot as well grr. advantix here I come.

----------


## Bill Fernie

Here is web site that might help anyone looing for information about how to deal with ticks.  

http://www.tickpreventionweek.org/

I have highlighted it before as the problem has been getting worse in the Highlands and other places both in Scotland and other countries in recent years. All sorts of things including global warming have been blamed for the increase.

Lyme disease can be carried by ticks and is very nasty infection to acquire and anything that you can do to prevent being bitten is worth while even though only a small precentage of ticks carry the disease.  

If anyone thinks they may have contracted this disease that may present symptoms like flu etc then contact your GP right away and get tested as early treatment is more likely to be beneficial.

----------


## emszxr

i am in sutherland too jean, im sure you must live just over the hill from me. 
the last 2 winters my dogs and cats have had ticks. it is just not getting cold enough for a long enough spell to get rid of the ticks. 
my hubby was treated for lymes last year and the keeper near us was treated as well, having to go to hospital every day for quite a few weeks for injections. 

you see all the foreigners and visitors from the south that obviously have no idea what a tick is when you see them walking and even lying in the long grass.

----------


## STUDMUFFIN

we bought one from pets at home and it worked well, just twist and pull.




> I saw a tick removing tool for sale in the pet shop and was going to buy that.
> Tea tree oil sounds just as effective.

----------


## smithp

a vet told my inlaws to use fly spray - they die after 24hrs - this advice cost £16!

----------


## cuddlepop

> a vet told my inlaws to use fly spray - they die after 24hrs - this advice cost £16!


I knew I should have studied harder at school. ::

----------


## jean

> i am in sutherland too jean, im sure you must live just over the hill from me. 
> the last 2 winters my dogs and cats have had ticks. it is just not getting cold enough for a long enough spell to get rid of the ticks. 
> my hubby was treated for lymes last year and the keeper near us was treated as well, having to go to hospital every day for quite a few weeks for injections. 
> 
> you see all the foreigners and visitors from the south that obviously have no idea what a tick is when you see them walking and even lying in the long grass.


 I just thought that with all the hard frost we have had that the blighters would lay low for a while but no. pep had another one on her mouth yesterday! grr!

----------


## dook

We use the drops for fleas on the back of the dogs necks.  They never had a tick after that and it guards for months.

----------

